# مسطح 4 شعلة كهرباء ( ارخص سعر 01122267552



## mervatvero (12 يونيو 2018)

مسطح 4 شعلة كهرباء ( ارخص سعر 01122267552 





مسطح 60 سم كهرباء سيراميك جورنيا 
التحكم باللمس - تايمر مع امكانية ايقاف قرص الطهي
امكانية ﺗﻮﺳﻴﻊ ﺃﻗﺮﺍﺹ ﺍﻟﻄﻬﻲ حسب احتياجك
وظيفة التحكم في الغليان - مؤشر الحرارة المتبقية
قفل / لوك للاطفال - ﺤﺪ ﺰﻣﻨﻲ ﻟﻠﺘﺸﻐﻴﻞ لزيادة الامان 
انظمة امان - انظمة ترشيد استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية
لمعرفة السعر .. رجاء الاتصال على ارقام الشركة 
شركة هيفين هوم للمطابخ والدريسنج روم واجهزة البلت ان 
العنوان : 14 شارع عبد العظيم الغلمى – متفرع من شارع عباس العقاد – مدينة نصر 
التليفونات : 26712600 - 01122267552 - 01275599927


شركة هيفين هوم للمطابخ والدريسنج روم واجهزة بيلت ان 
https://heaven-home-egypt.blogspot.com.eg/

اجهزة بلت ان – مطابخ خشب 
https://www.facebook.com/HEAVEN.HOME2/




مسطح غاز 
مسطح كهرباء 
مسطح 60 سم 
مسطح 90 سم 
مسطح بلت ان 
مسطحات غاز 
مسطحات كهرباء


----------

